# Late Hatch.



## ZSteckler12 (Jun 26, 2013)

Since this year was such a late hatch is everyone a little worried about opener early goose like me? I've only seen a few flocks of geese fly. Just wondering is everyone else in the state is seeing the same thing. I make trips to enderlin and lisbon area very often for work, and I haven't seen any down there.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Idk man! I have only seen a few birds too. That late storm is what hurt them. But there is still a few around


----------



## ZSteckler12 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ya I think scouting long and hard will pay off but the wheat Barely and oats needs to come off. I thinking this week or next will be the time it comes off


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I haven't seen oats in 15 plus years. Once people start harvesting you will see birds flying around more. Till then, they really have no need to.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm not seeing numbers even close to last year. The best bet will probably be to talk with the farmers before they get busy. They will have a handle on the population and where the birds are. In my area I suspect they will be in the standing beans when season starts. I doubt much grain is going to come off around here in the next 10 days.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We are hoping to start Saturday. Dessicated last weekend.


----------



## ZSteckler12 (Jun 26, 2013)

Worked in Lisbon today. And only saw 2 geese fly (both were loners). One bailed wheat field and that was it.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Ya there is some barley, some guys are swathing it and leaving it to dry. If you do encounter this, make sure to ask permission.


----------

